# Painted The Tails =)



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well i had the tail lights blacked out with the tints, but i felt it needed to be darker and needed to look a lot better. So i decided to paint them with the nightshade paint and i think they came out awesome!! Tell me what you guys think :cheers:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job. :cheers


----------



## Apostle (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks good to me. I like your insert being silver. It compliments the silver parts of the tail lights you didn't shade.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

looks beautiful, I just did that to mine too, honestly i don't think i got mine dark enough either, i can still see a little red in the right light which bugs me -_- niteshade rules!


----------

